# Hey Laurie!!! aren't you forgetting something?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Pictures? We need pictures of your new little charge!!! We need to see Didi in action with the 3 L's. Pretty Please!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah Laurie! What gives?! How is the old crew taking to the new baby?? 

Ryan


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes, we need pictures and stories, and Gabe's take on the whole thing and a personality profile, etc etc


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm sticking with Gnocchi....and I want to see pictures!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah Laurie everyone wants to see how much he looks like Lexi and I am still waiting on my bum shot :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, Leeann, I will get you a bootie shot as soon as he sits still long enough! He just zips from around like crazy. Here are a few pics. I will get some videos up when I can.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie! He's Precious!!! I'll have to go read you other posts for an explanation on this adorable baby! Soooo cute.

K.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is the only video so far!! Lexi was just getting to know him a little. 
Chances are you wont see him with Logan as Logan is afraid of himound:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, he looks like a twin to Lexi. She sure does look happy taking care of her look a like.

Do you have a picture of Lexi at that age?

Even your toys match your dogs.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my gosh Laurie he and Lexi have opposite black markings on their booties, how cute is that!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wait a minute. What did I miss?? Did you get a puppy??


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, I wish it was true - I am just fostering him!! And having a ball!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, he sure looks like he fits right in.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Laurie, 
It is so sweet to see how Lexi has taken to him! What a cutie:biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie, he is so cute! You are an :angel:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw Laurie, I love those photos (and video). He looks right at home. Lexi looks like protective mama with him. He is one cutie patootie. Someone is going to fall madly in love.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I agree with Geri about falling in love with this cutie. He looks so "at home"...so is there a chance we will get to what him grow?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

IWAP!!!! He is so cute. Laurie, he's gonna be hard to let go.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

He is so adorable! I would have a house full of Hav's if i could.

Laurie, i am so glad there are people like you who can foster. I just couldnt do it. I would get so attached and would be heartbroken when i had to let him go. I applaud you for being able to do that. :clap2:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie~ What a delightful little furball! I love the pix of he and Lexi together. As the others have said, you're an angel!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Whew! I thought I had missed a BIG announcement! You're fostering him.....ok.....how do you do that and NOT fall head over heels in LOVE and refuse to give him back??? He's adorable! Any idea who the lucky family is? Bless you for being a good interim mommie!:angel::kiss:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG! thank you, thank you, thank you Laurie. keep em coming. 

Now, on to the serious stuff, do you get to decide where he goes for his furever home? ME! Oh ME! Me Me Me.....Pleeeeeeeaaaaassssse!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well this precious boy is getting in to our hearts, but I look forward to seeing his new Mommy hold and kiss him!! 

An Leeann - here is your toochie shot!! Its the best I could get - he is constant movement!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Look at that toochie, so adorable... That's it my next one has to have a black & white toochie, I love it! Thanks Laurie.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute! I love seeing the photos and the video! He is adorable! I bet someone is going to just fall head over heels for this cute lil' man!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww he is SO cute! Laurie, you really are one lucky gal!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is a video today that shows just exactly "How active he is!!"


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Busy,busy,busy! Someone is going to get a real cutie!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, how stinking CUTE!!!!! Your 3 L's are standing around, thinking "When are his batteries going to run out, Mom? :suspicious:" LMBO ound: 

LOVE the videos and pics, Laurie. I'm sure he's a great distraction for you. How's the pee training going? Does he have any health issues, cuz he sure looks as healthy as can be. 

I WANT HIM!!!!!! :frusty:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie,

He is just adorable and I can't get over how much he looks like Lexie. He seems to have adjusted really well in your house and what a bundle of energy....love it!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie~ I want just a smidgen of that energy, please!!! ound:

I know he's keeping you on your toes! Thanks for posting the pix and vids. You're awesome!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh Laurie,

How on earth will you be able to let him go? Hats off to you and DH for the wonderful service you're providing. I'm sure his forever home will always be greatful for your love and kindness....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG Laurie. My new must have hav is a B & W Party-boy. I was thinking how much he looks like Lexi too. And she seems to be mothering him in those first photos... I've noticed Logan is not in these pictures... is there a little male jealousy going on? or is it just luck of the camera?


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Lilly and I want him. Please! I wish we could convience DH. He is so so cute.*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well Logan is a whole different story...... Can you believe that he is a little afraid of the pup!!! I think he makes him nervous, and he is VERY jealous cause he was always Mommy's love bug! So I am trying to give Logan lots of extra love. Today I noticed more tolerance and they hung out together for quite a bit today, so he is becoming one of the pack quickly. 
Never in a million years would I have expected Lexi to be the one "right there in the thick of things" but she is LOVING it!! 

Quite honestly I am sure I will cry when he goes to his family, but it just opens the door for more, and I think it is a fabulous opportunity for my three to be around all these new pups.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was chuckling all through that video. He is unbearably cute. He has to make you smile.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Laurie, He is absolutely perfect, conformation, coat, and all. How could he be available? Is he spoken for? 
Besides, busy, what is his temperament? Can you share the breeder's name?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

If you check the HRI website, it tells his story! He is from a pet store. 

On the website there are quite a few other pups available. Isabella is an adorable little girl, that I met at Nationals. She is such a pip!!
Didi is also a pip!! He is fun, very loving, very well behaved and a little rascal all wrapped in one.

All applications for these great pups are being reviewed. Anyone interested in a pup can apply for adoption online through HRI. Even if you dont get the pup that you put in for, they keep your application and your "perfect" dog might come along and they will call you.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

What a cutie. I loved the video when you asked him where he was going with the blanket and he brought it back. He's a smart little Hav.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Laurie,
Thanks for sharing the videos and pictures! I am sure this is not going to be good for Missy's MHSound:

He is sooo cute!! I am sure glad you have him, so they have plenty of time to find him a good home.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh Laurie he is a cutie. You forget how they were when they were so little!

You're just trying to break Gabe down...

little by little.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

He is adorable. There is no way that I would be able to let him go. How exciting for you to be able to help him out before he has too many bad memories. I bet he'll have a wonderful life.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lynn said:


> Laurie,
> Thanks for sharing the videos and pictures! I am sure this is not going to be good for Missy's MHSound:


Oh you got that right Lynn...doesn't even matter that Didi is not a girl. IWAD!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I though I would send you guys some new pictures of this precious little boy that I am fostering. he goes to his forever home this week. He is now called Dougan! 
The little bugger got his head stuck in the "hide a squirrel" tree - it was hilarious as he ran around with this thing on his head!!
He and Lexi are very close- hard to see where one begins and the other ends!

How blessed am I????


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

OMG he is soooo cute. Little head stuck in the toy...just like a little kid


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

That last picture cracks me up! He is too cute!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So cute. I'm glad he found his forever home, it was really hard not to fill out an application to take him home. Maybe his new Mommy will be on the forum. Will he be somewhere on the East Coast?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is a pic from this morning after his RLH session!!! 

Yes, he will be on the East Coast!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh. IWAP!!!!!! these pictures just really drove it home how much.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

He's so adorable Laurie! His new forever family is so lucky to have him. I give you a ton of credit for passing "Fostering 101", now you will be able to open your home to even more foster babies!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

OH! Dougan is such a doll! I just grinned at every picture and every video. He reminds me so much of how Ollie was. The world was his oyster! Thanks so much for all the pics and videos...it is so heartwarming to see this little guy and now to know he will have a loving forever home!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

His head stuck in the toy is so funny....BUT that picture of him and Lexi in the bed is just toooo precious. I bet Lexi will miss him when he leaves. I sure wish he was coming to our home -- and I know it will be hard for you to let him go. You're wonderful to be doing this!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

He is adorable!! Laurie ~ Did you get to help select the home? Will you get to meet the people?

Karen


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Gracie's Mom said:


> He is adorable!! Laurie ~ Did you get to help select the home? Will you get to meet the people?
> 
> Karen


Will they be close enough to you for visits?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, what great pictures of Lexi and Dougan. Is it Dougan or Deacon like your signature says?? I'm not surprised this little guy already has a home. What a sweetheart! Make sure you have enough Kleenex around when it's time to say 'bye'.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I though I would send you guys some new pictures of this precious little boy that I am fostering. he goes to his forever home this week. He is now called Dougan!
> The little bugger got his head stuck in the "hide a squirrel" tree - it was hilarious as he ran around with this thing on his head!!
> He and Lexi are very close- hard to see where one begins and the other ends!
> 
> How blessed am I????


Has his new family met him yet? Is it a forum member (I hope)? I'm happy for him but just a little sad for you.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hmmmmm. No I wont be too sad!! :eyebrows::wink:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Hmmmmm. No I wont be too sad!! :eyebrows::wink:


LAURIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG. Laurie...you are keeping him aren't you?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wouldn't I be awfully crazy to have 4 Havanese !!!! A little too much for me. It is a tough one though :decision:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, you will have enough pups to have your own playdates. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurie,

Get out of here!!! You are keeping him??? I knew you couldn't give him up. Neither could I.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:evil: Ohhh - I never said I was keeping him :nono:


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

He is cute. If you had him at your last playdate he would have found himself looking out the window of a Subaru looking at the Verrazano Bridge and sitting in traffic on the Belt Pkwy. Hhhhaaa.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok, Laurie, spill it! Who's getting this cute little guy?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Laurief said:


> :evil: Ohhh - I never said I was keeping him :nono:


....but you never said you weren't!? So who is it? Hmmmm....

Not nice to toy with our emotions.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I think, I wonder, I may just know who is getting him!
Someone with two little girls and has always wanted a little boy?..hummmm.....
Come on...spill it!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

katie, Hmmmm? who has two little girls on the east coast?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I think whoever is getting little Didi is someone very close to Laurie which is why she won't be sad to see him go. She'll likely get a chance to visit him often. Hmmmmmmmm....... can't think of who though!!! :ear:

Laurie, you are such a *brat*!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, is it your friend/neighbor? The one that has Logan's brother?

Regardless, how fun! This means I get to meet Dougan at the next play date! :whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Is it Linda? Is it Karen? Is it Michelle? Is it . . .? Aw who he heck is it??? Obviously someone close by so you'll see him . . . often.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

C'mon Laurie, you can tell me. I won't tell.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys are just so funny!!! It isn't my secret to tell, so we just have to wait a little bit to find out where Dougan will end up. Yup, Dougan is his forever name!!! 
It will be happy ending - I promise you all!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Is it Karen?????


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It is Karen:biggrin1:!

Yes, Brady will be getting a new little brother. I am so excited. I can't wait. (A little nervous too). I promise to share lots of pictures and tell you all about him. He is so lucky to have had such a wonderful foster mom. I have promised Aunt Laurie monthly visits from the little guy.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Karen (and Laurie!) I am so happy for you!!!!!!! This secret has been KILLING me all day . What a wonderful resolution, I can't wait to meet little Deacon at our playdates.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh I was going to gush on the cute pictures----but now I'm gonna celebrate Brady getting a new baby brother! arty::whoo: YIPPEE! YIPPEE! :whoo:arty:

Congrats Karen! He is a cute lil' bugger and Brady will love him!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Karen CONGRAT!!!!! We are soooo happy for you and Brady. I'm so excited for you I am smiling from ear to ear. MHS has struck again wahoooo.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

oh what a fun video ! He must sleep so well at night!
Congrats karen & brady!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen, I am so excited for you. :whoo: You have been wanting a pup for so long. Good things come to those who wait! I can't believe I guessed right. :bounce:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats, Karen!! I'm thrilled it is someone we know so we can get lots of updates!! He's is sooooo cute!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, this is AMAZING news! I am so so so happy for you, your DH and Brady. Dougan is an awesome name, btw, and I'm sure he and Brady will be fast friends. Can't wait to see them together at the next play date!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Laurie, thank you for sharing the antics of that wonderful boy! I think Karen is brilliant for grabbing him. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! thanks for the video-he's a cutie!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Here is the only video so far!! Lexi was just getting to know him a little.
> Chances are you wont see him with Logan as Logan is afraid of himound:


That's darling to watch!! LOL even the toys match the dogs.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

We can't wait to meet our new cousin!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Katie, I am curious who you thought it was?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Karen, Brady and little Dougan! :whoo:


----------

